# place to go bass fishing



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

where can i find a place to go bass fishing.. i live in the colerain area


----------



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

huston woods is about the best lm bass in southwest ohio. rush run i have done decent on small largemouth, but nothing ever of any decent size. hit any stream in the area for smallies, not huge but fun none the least. if you want to target hybrid striper, east for stockes them i do believe.


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

thanks pike. closest place i can go to is the LMR off of dry ridge


----------

